# Looking for pumpkinland cd's



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello all.
I have been trying to get the 3 pumpkinland cd's from 13thtrack records and i cant get ahold of anybody there. I want to get all 3 cd's but it shows #2 and 3 as unavailable. I tried to send emails to ask when they would be available again and cannot even get the email delivered. Does anyone here know where i could purchase these cd's?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Did you try Googling the titles? That website is pretty old. Sounds as though maybe they don't service it much any longer. The last I knew though those were still availbale.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I have done a pretty extensive search and keep getting either 13th track or nobody records both of wich dont show the #2 or 3 cd available.


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

watch ebay I guess, sooner or later, it all finds it's way there sooner or later.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Ah, you are looking for Mark Harvey. He is pumpkinland studios, he has a personal myspace page. He may be able to answer your question about those CDS.

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/57778128


----------



## Fright Theatre (May 26, 2009)

*DC Props?*

Try Brent at DC Props. I know he carries some of Mark's CD's. If its not on his site, give him a shout anyway. He may have a few hangin around that he hasn't listed.

Steve Orihood
Fright Theatre


----------



## Fright Theatre (May 26, 2009)

Oops..........forgot the site address. DC Props – Materializing Imagination! High end custom Halloween props and Animatronics.

Steve Orihood
Fright Theatre


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you fright theatre and adam. I have sent emails to every address they have for mark harvey and all his different web sites and keep getting a cant be delivered message. I just contacted dc cemetary so i will see where that leads.


----------



## rajagiri (Jun 3, 2009)

it is a good idea


----------

